# What can I buy our future dog when I don't know who it is yet?



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

We received a 20% off coupon for a non-pet selling pet supply store that expires at the end of June. We really want to use it for our future dog (hopefully we can adopt them in July or August!! So excited!!!) but we have no idea what breed or size our future dog will be. We are planning on just going to a few shelters and see who feels like a good fit. We're 99% sure we will take home a pit bull or pittie mix since there are so many sweethearts in shelters that are overlooked because of their breed. But pitties can have such a wide size range, from 30 pounds to 70+lbs! 

We already bought a few toys, but specific toys could be an option (especially if they're a little more pricey or high quality). Bowls aren't a big deal since a good sized non slip metal bowl is under $10 each. We can't buy them a bed since we don't know how big they will be. We can't buy our crate, flexi-lead, harness and collars for the same reason.

What can be buy for our future doggy when we don't know anything about them yet? We'd really like to take advantage of this 20% off coupon and buy something that's worth it. We don't need anything for our ratties that we don't already have, or the things we do want aren't sold at pet stores (like fleece, baskets).

Any suggestions would be really appreciated! We can't think of anything!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmmmm.... you can buy some training treats, unless you're planning on using food as treats. You can also buy an antler, pig ears, or those green dog bone chew things that are supposed to be good for their teeth. You can buy some nail clippers, brushes, or a comb. A doggy toothbrush and toothpaste is also an idea.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Hm well I do want to buy a dremel for nails, but I don't think they sell those at this store. And I'm going to avoid antlers because of how many dogs crack their teeth on them, and rawhide type things because they can cause blockages internally if swallowed in big chunks.. I've heard too many horror stories or know people whose dogs had surgery, hah.. I don't want to sound picky or elitist or anything! If we get a pitty, I have a brush we can already use for his/her short fur. I do need to still get a toothbrush, but I'm not sure what size!

This is difficult to figure out! Thanks for the suggestions. I was thinking about getting some treats too! I guess I could always get some more toys or some tougher chew toys. Hmm...


----------



## Duck (Jun 2, 2015)

get the essentials like food water toys treats bed etc. if u have a ruff idea on what size of dog u are looking for u can get collar lead etc. grooming equipment. good luck in your search for a dog. i have 2 and love them to pieces. also when it come to choosing a breed look at your lifestyle and the characteristics of breed of dogs to make sure they suit you.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Maybe shampoos / conditioners? Other than that, there's not much that isn't size-specific. What about a pet fountain (if you are considering it)? I have one for my cat and he LOVES it.. Not sure how good they are for dogs though.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

My cats, rats, and dog all love the water fountain haha. I second stocking up on good training treats and chews. Bully sticks, Whimzees/Greenies, hooves, other tendon chews. Freeze dried meat treats are GREAT for training. My dog is particularly fond of the Merrick beef lung training treats. Actually, I haven't met a dog that turned them down. 

Tuffy and Mighty brand toys are relatively tough but rather expensive and I've known some pitties to destroy them in a day or two. Marrow bones are you bestbet!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions! Yeah it's really hard to figure out what to buy when I have no idea what size they will be! ;D


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Maybe a brush or some treats. Do you have any idea what breed you are looking for. If you knew the size than maybe a bed. And I second the marrow bones. My dog goes nuts for them.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

JAnimal said:


> Maybe a brush or some treats. Do you have any idea what breed you are looking for. If you knew the size than maybe a bed. And I second the marrow bones. My dog goes nuts for them.


Hehe I'm guessing you only read the title of my post and nothing else. I hope this doesn't sound rude, but I've already addressed every one of your suggestions above. Thanks for the thought though! 

Treats might be not-so-fresh by the time we get our dog, hopefully in a couple months or sooner! I guess all I can really do is go look at the store and guess? Maybe I'll have to just get more toys! lol Thinking about maybe a "jolly ball" with the handle! Has anyone had these for their dog? Did they like it?

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. If anyone thinks of anything else by the end of the month, I'd love to hear it!


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

If you get a pitbull, chew toys will be great. However if you get a smaller dog, the same toys will not suitable. But you will go through toys like crazy with a pit, if it's anything like ours. Ours is now about 9 years old and will still play with his toys. He has never chewed anything not his own, super easily trainable due to pits strong desire to please his people.

Otherwise, just necessities- Ear cleaner, toothpaste, shampoo/conditioner, nail clippers, styptic power perhaps for toenail mishaps, I like to keep a few emergency supplies too-kaopectate, activated charcoal, eye and ear rinse, nutrical, bandages, (make like a little kit with animal emergency numbers and poison control) you get the idea.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Finnebon said:


> Hehe I'm guessing you only read the title of my post and nothing else. I hope this doesn't sound rude, but I've already addressed every one of your suggestions above. Thanks for the thought though!
> 
> Treats might be not-so-fresh by the time we get our dog, hopefully in a couple months or sooner! I guess all I can really do is go look at the store and guess? Maybe I'll have to just get more toys! lol Thinking about maybe a "jolly ball" with the handle! Has anyone had these for their dog? Did they like it?
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions everyone. If anyone thinks of anything else by the end of the month, I'd love to hear it!


I have a different version of the jolly ball for my two dogs. It has (or used to have lol) a rope that passes through the middle of it. Unfortunately ropes are my dogs' favorite thing to shred, so the rope didn't last long but they still really enjoy the ball. When I was working as a live in nanny, the family had a great dane that absolutely loved the jolly ball with the handle. I've never got that particular type for my dogs because I have a feeling the handle would end up chewed off >.< Whatever you end up choosing, just remember to supervise! Since my dogs are chewers, as soon as they stop actively playing and plop down to start chewing the toy goes on a shelf; they let me know when they're ready to play again


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Update: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?275065-We-re-getting-our-dog!!-Help-us-with-a-name! ;D;D

Buying proper sized supplies this week. Thanks to everyone for the great suggestions!!


----------



## cirice (Nov 15, 2015)

Hmm... A Kong, maybe? There are lots of sizes but a medium/large Kong should suit all sizes of (adult) pitbulls. Those tennis ball throwers, though for some people these are dumb. I have a weak throw AND carpal tunnel, so the things that throw tennis balls in far lengths really help me out.

I would also suggest some type of stop-chew spray, no matter where your dog will be living. 

This is an old thread but I just figured I'd participate ;D


----------

